# Brightening limestone



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Which Chemicals?

Cautionary notes?

Thanks!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a short thread that may be the same type of surface. 

http://www.ptstate.com/forums/showthread.php?13309-limestone-columns-and-window-trim

Here is some data that should answer any questions with this specific product Ken mentioned. 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=60b_5aZ6hLjM3qI8Ul6NYg&bvm=bv.45645796,d.eWU

http://eacochem.com/ProductMSDS/productMSDS_GSRestoration.pdf

http://eacochem.com/ProductSpec/productSpec_GSRestoration.pdf

This is a longer thread with a little more info, but nothing concrete. No pun intended. 
http://www.ptstate.com/forums/showt...eaning-RESULTS-POST-EIGHT&highlight=limestone

Testing some areas first to see results. Of course you know this already. I've learned enough about it to know that I am happy to refer a job like that to another capable company with the HO and cleaner both thanking me when it's over. Just to unsure of the long term effects of sodium hypochlorite on that type of stone to be willing to put company name on it.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

Look into proscoco line of limestone products. They have been in the game longer than anyone. Hang on to your wallet though. Not cheap


----------

